# Website flv mp3 player



## damoy (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking to get my website in order. I'd like to have an embedded mp3/flv player on there. Anyone got any recommendations? The only player I've looked at so far is Wimpy.

Thanks!


----------



## musicpete (Mar 12, 2008)

There are literally hundreds out there.... Some are free, some cost money. Most are not worth the money or even the time to download.... I did only find 2 free ones which I think are equal or better than most commercial solutions. Also consider this: Do you want to hide the original mp3's from the visitor? This is only possible with Wimpy afaik.

I use this one on my new website: http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?item=JW_FLV_Media_Player (one of the most popular players out there.... Highly customizable and reliable!)
Others like this one: http://musicplayer.sourceforge.net/ (not very custimozable and boring looking, but many, many professional websites use it)

There are also a lot of others.... Here are some I ditched for various reasons:

http://www.blogbox.com/soundblox.php
http://www.estvideo.com/dew/index/2005/12/03/603-dewplayer-reloaded (http://www.estvideo.com/dew/index/2005/ ... r-reloaded)
http://www.hooverwebdesign.com/flash/fr ... layer.html
http://blog.forret.com/2006/04/click-to-hear-the-mp3-playlist/ (http://blog.forret.com/2006/04/click-to ... -playlist/)
http://www.draftlight.net/dnex/mp3player/free/
http://blog.sowenga.net/post/2006/03/18/introducing-picassong-aka-soplaya (http://blog.sowenga.net/post/2006/03/18 ... ka-soplaya)
http://www.marcreichelt.de/spezial/musicplayer/
http://candyscript.com/projects/playa/
http://podcastgen.sourceforge.net/demo.php?lang=en
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=801 (http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php ... le&amp;sid=801)
http://resources.neolao.com/flash/components/player_mp3
http://www.webminster.org/webplayer/
http://www.premiumbeat.com/flash_resour ... mp3Players
http://zanmantou.voodoon.com/?page_id=2
http://resources.neolao.com/download/fl ... r_mp3.html
http://www.flamplayer.com/
http://components.developers4web.com/mp3-flash-player
http://www.e-phonic.com/mp3player/
http://www.xzmedia.com/softmp3.asp
http://components.developers4web.com/mi ... sic-player

With Google you'll be able to find like 10.000 more :lol:


----------



## Niah (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm looking for one too, but is there any player outhere that it isn't butt ugly?? :evil: 

heheh well thanks for the links pete


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Pete,
JW-FLV isn't really free for commercial use.

Angel


----------



## musicpete (Mar 12, 2008)

You're right! Since I am no commercial user, I forgot about that. Or would you call 3 sold CDs in four years commercial?


----------



## damoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the links Pete, I'll check them out. :D


----------



## Ethos (Mar 13, 2008)

If you want a super simple one, I'd be happy to show you how to setup the one I'm using at http://www.kevinstahlmusic.com/music


----------



## Angel (Mar 14, 2008)

show me how to setup the one you're using at http://www.kevinstahlmusic.com/music


----------



## Ethos (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay. send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you the files you need with some simple instructions


----------



## musicpete (Mar 14, 2008)

How about not being secretive and sharing with all those who are interested?


----------



## billval3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm interested, too. The only thing I didn't like was that every time I clicked on a play button, I got a blip of the beginning of the track, then buffer time, then the rest of the music. I think it would be better if the player buffered before playing at all.


----------



## Angel (Mar 15, 2008)

yes, please share with everyone


----------



## Ethos (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay.. give me a day or two and I'll post the info for everyone. I wasn't trying to be secretive, I just asumed the majority of the people wouldn't care.


----------



## Angel (Mar 15, 2008)

We all care, what you say 
Thanks in advance


----------



## musicpete (Mar 15, 2008)

Most of us are here for learning new stuff, and not just frolicking in flamewars.


----------



## Angel (Mar 15, 2008)

Whom do you mean with that flamewar thingy? Me?
When trying to get someone's knowledge offered to the public, then... yes... then I'm guilty of starting a flamewar


----------



## musicpete (Mar 15, 2008)

Nah, this wasn't directed at anyone in particular. I was just kidding. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## Angel (Mar 15, 2008)

yes, it should have been better if we had the same mothertongue


----------



## Ethos (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay here we go. This is a basic tutorial for setting up the flash music player I have on www.kevinstahlmusic.com. I assume most people have a basic understanding of HTML editing. This is really very simple to setup.

*STEP 1.*
Download http://www.kevinstahlmusic.com/music/audio-player.js (this file) and upload it to your webhhost. It doesn't matter where.

*STEP 2.*
Upload your MP3 files to your webhost. It doesn't matter where.

*STEP 3.*
Add this code to your HTML file exactly where you'd like the audio player to appear.

```
<script language="JavaScript" src="audio-player.js"></script>
			<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="player.swf" id="audioplayer1" height="24" width="175">
			<param name="movie" value="player.swf">
			<param name="FlashVars" value="playerID=1&amp;soundFile=[*** PATH TO YOUR MP3 FILE ***]">
			<param name="quality" value="high">
			<param name="menu" value="false">
			<param name="wmode">
			</object>
```

And really, that's all there is to it. There may be a few things in the code above you will need to edit to make work for you. Which brings us to...

*STEP 4.*
- Find the text on the 1st line of code above that reads: *src="audio-player.js"*
If your HTML file and audio-player.js are in the same directory, you can leave it alone. Otherwise you will need to add a path in front of that audio-player.js so it knows where to find it. 

Example: *src="../javascripts/audio-player.js"*

- Find the 2nd and 4th line of code above. On the 2nd line find: *id="audioplayer1"* and on the 4th line find: *value="playerID=1*
Both numbers in those two snippets of code must be the same number. They must also be unique to other instances of audio-player.js on the page. So if you add a bunch of these players, each player will have a unique number as reflected in those two variables. Note: Unlike many other flash audio players where a single player may contain a whole collection of songs, this player only plays a SINGLE song. So you need to add one of these instances for each song you would like to play. The above code enables the players to know, among other things, if a user has hit play on two players at once. In this case, it will stop the first before playing the second.

- The most important part. On line 4 find: *soundFile=[*** PATH TO YOUR MP3 FILE ***]"*
You will obviously need to change that to the path of your MP3 file. So, for example, it might look something like this: *soundFile=mp3s/CinematicSomethingOrOther.mp3"* when you're done.

I think that's it. I'm happy to answer other questions. That being said, I'm still very new here and honored that anyone would care about anything I do. The talent around here is a little initimidating for newcomers like me. :lol:


----------



## Niah (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks alot for this


----------



## Angel (Mar 19, 2008)

+1 for thanks


----------



## billval3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of a workaround I would need to make this work on a blog? I like that it doesn't load the clip until you click the play button. I can't get it to work in Typepad, though.

UPDATE:
I figured out what the problem was. You also need to upload a file called player.swf to your webhost. You can get both files at the original author's site:

http://www.1pixelout.net/code/audio-player-wordpress-plugin/ (http://www.1pixelout.net/code/audio-pla ... ss-plugin/)

It was created to be used in WordPress, but there is a tutorial for using it elsewhere at the following address:

http://www.macloo.com/examples/audio_player/


----------



## Ethos (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just about to post that link for you, glad you found it. There are tutorials around to make it work with other blg software if you search for them.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all, Im just reviving this thread to ask: does anyone know of a flash player that shows "now playing" text (and song title) *beside* the transport controls?

For example, Kara's player bottom right of the page: 

http://www.karadioguardi.com/main.html


Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## kdm (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes. http://flashden.net/searches?page=1&term=mp3+player&type=files (There are several mp3/flv players here) that run from an xml file, display song titles (some include descriptive text options as well) and should be easy enough to integrate into a standard html site, or any Flash site of course. I built my own site and flv/mp3 player with xml file loading to custom fit within my site, but there are quite a few really nice standalone/self-contained flash players on Flashden. Most of these are relatively simple to use, but check the descriptions before buying one.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks KDM. To your knowledge, do you know if the text can be displayed beside the transport controls and not within a fake looking LED screen?

I'll look through the examples you posted plus FLashden. I guess Im looking for a player with a transparent background really..

Edit: this one might do the job, the song info is nice and big;

http://flashden.net/item/sliding-xml-mp3-player/37051


----------



## kdm (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Scott,

Yes - this is quite easy to design a player to display text anywhere and anyhow you might want, but a lot of the available players out there seem to follow similar design patterns and the boxed, or LCD display concept is quite popular though it doesn't always integrate into a custom site as well as it could. 

I don't know if there is a player on Flashden that displays text next to the transport without the LCD look (there are a couple that do have the mini-player/LCD look to them).

Regards,
Dedric


----------



## rgames (Apr 23, 2009)

Another option is to pay a few bucks to a Flash coder to write one for you. Writing a Flash MP3 player (or even audio and video player) is a piece of cake, so you ought to be able to find someone to do it on the cheap. If you hire a coder, you can get it set up however you want and integrate it into your site very nicely.

I'd STRONGLY recommend you drive it via XML - it makes it a snap to update your site with new tracks. And if you sell library tracks via your site, you can include pricing/etc. in the XML record, so it's all in one tidy spot. I also link sheet music in that way.

You can do it yourself if you know a bit of Flash - I wrote the one on my website and the sum total of my Flash training is one of those little "QuickStart" books.

rgames


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Richard. I was a web developer for years, bit rusty with Flash though. Ive actually called on one of my developer mates to code my new site.

XML driving the player is the way to go for sure. :wink:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Apr 24, 2009)

...or get an account at www.reverbnation.com and use their mp3 player widget within your website. You can customize colors etc + you get statistics of how many people have listened to your music.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 24, 2009)

I was looking for a player recently, here's some which stood out:

This is the one i'm using on my webpage, you simply put all the mp3's in a FTP folder and it lists them all:

http://radio.zanorg.com/

Color Customizer: http://radio.zanorg.com/radiov2_eng.htm

(this is what it looks like in my webpage: http://www.theodorkrueger.com/music.htm click on the Play Music button)


Here is the customized XSPF player with many different skins:

http://blog.lacymorrow.com/projects/xspf-jukebox/
This site also contains a Customizer http://blog.lacymorrow.com/projects/xspf-jukebox/xspf-customizer/ and a Embed Generator "http://blog.lacymorrow.com/projects/xspf-jukebox/embed-generator/"

Here is XSPF with autoresume:
http://www.boutell.com/xspf/ 

Free Mp3 Player (XML)

http://www.e-phonic.com/mp3player/?version=1.1.9

And the classic simple mp3 player as seen in many sites:

http://www.macloo.com/examples/audio_player/

There's also one called Dew Player which is free but i don't have th elink handy.

Cheers,
Theo.


----------

